
State Department Announces Great Firewall for the US - mreome
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200805/22310845056/state-department-announces-that-great-firewall-us-blocks-chinese-apps-equipment.shtml
======
justSayin000001
They want to safeguard “America” which basically means the government. If they
want to safeguard citizens then we need a firewall that keeps out American
agencies, and makes it illegal for companies to sell information to the US
government. It should also put the users in control of what data companies can
take without consent.

------
gnusty_gnurc
Insofar as China is a dystopian nightmare that's paved the way for
surveillance and genocide augmented by technology in ways that (from what I've
seen) make something like Abu Ghraib seem a mild human rights offense - I'm
not super upset about stricter measures against the usage/ubiquity of Chinese
technology, infrastructure, etc.

That said, we need to safeguard the fundamental freedoms of American society;
accessing even dubious telecommunications, etc. should be balanced against the
ideal (accepted ontological reality of the American founding) that Americans
have "god-given" individual autonomy and freedom.

I'm not sure how we reconcile this, but I think freedoms must be treated as
inviolable (of course people will always have the ability to violate them).

Ideally, the government would advise companies to remove the apps, and
American society and companies voluntarily reject Chinese apps, hardware, etc.
Rhetoric and persuasion is the best way to respect freedom and individual
autonomy yet accomplish stuff like this, imo.

